# Black powder inline shoot



## Bernard goldsmith (May 28, 2012)

If you shoot an inline muzzle loader, you need to come to the 2012  territorial  shoot in North Georgia.  You can use any muzzle loading gun, any sights including scopes, ball, bullet or sabot. Targets must be posted in the "natural" position.  The shoot will be held on the Blue Ridge Mountain Men range, just south of Cornelia, Ga. on June 22, 23 & 24.  Go to www.blueridgemountainmen.org or contact Dan Pressley at 706-491-2376 for more information. Will be a great day and fun for all shooters, and you can see some of the best in the state shoot. 
Bernie Goldsmith, Field Rep. NMLRA


----------



## Redleaf (May 30, 2012)

Seems like more inline shooters would come out for the matches dont it Bernie?   We've tried at Griffin to get the hunters to come shoot but never got much response.  One possible reason is that if you buy your shooting supplies at WalMart or Bass Pro or the like,  you're looking at $2 to $4 every time you pull the trigger.    I just think its that most hunters are not shooters.  I do think more hunters would like shooting if they'd give it a whirl.  Its been a great source of entertainment for me over the years, and I figure the shooting increases my odds when I'm hunting too.  Some good shooting will often make up for a low percentage opportunity when deer hunting.  Its a fun passtime when there's nothing to hunt and the fish arent biting too.


----------



## Nastytater (May 30, 2012)

Honestly,I'd love to give it a whirl,but I just can't afford the gas or the bullets right now.


----------



## Redleaf (Jun 21, 2012)

I was in Friendship last week and talked to some NMLRA reps and officers, and the territorial program is in trouble.  Lack of participation is resulting in a loss to the organization of several thousand $/year.  Its a shame we're going to let this program dissolve, but I reckon the shooting sports are another victim of the politically correct left in this country.  Very few shooting games are growing and nearly all are shrinking.  Not just muzzleloader matches either.  If anyone thinks they might ever want to participate,  now would be a good time.  While you still can. If every shooter who registers would shoot in more than one agg.,  that would help too.


----------



## mmarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

Bernie
I'll be there and I'm bring 3 with me, unless something changes before tomorrow. I won't be shooting one of those inlines. I'll be shooting flintlock. I'll look you up, Looking forward to a really fun day.


----------



## mmarkey (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a ball at the 2012 Territorial shoot yesterday in Baldwin. It was H...O...T!! temperature was at 99 degrees on the thermometer there. But it was still fun. 

Good meeting you Bernie, finally got to put a face to the name. I'll be seeing you again I'm sure.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Jun 24, 2012)

The weather was HOT !!! so was the shooting. Some good scores were posted, a 50 by a 10 year old!!
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep. NMLRA


----------



## Redleaf (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of fun in the sun!   Congratulations to Clint Richmond for winning the top gun patch!  27 Registered shooters and that many more camp followers.     Yall come to Griffin next sunday for silhouettes.  We shoot our 4th of July match on the first sunday of July every year and paint the targets red, white, and blue.  10 crows at 50yds and 10 ice age woodchucks at 100yds.  You have to shoot whatever color is standing next in line when your turn comes up.  Lots of fun for everyone.


----------



## Gordief (Jun 25, 2012)

will the scores from BRMM be posted somewhere ?


----------



## Redleaf (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll post em on here as soon as Dan sends them out.  He might put them on the BRmm website too.


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 1, 2012)

1   AGGREGATE: A - OFFHAND  200.20

2 COMP # NAME A1 A2 A3 A4 TOTAL
3 17 Clint Richmond 45 41 45 38 169.00
4  14 Larry Hand 44 34 46 40 164.00
5  21 Jim Browning 42 37 48.01 36 163.01
6  7 Billy Townsend 44.01 37.01 43 28 152.02
7  6 Warren Howard 43 31 47.01 28 149.01
8  20 Erik Rolle 38 40 47 20 145.00
9  11 Herb Nicholson 42 33 42 25 142.00
10  8 Leon Scott 37 19 46 18 120.00
11  12 Judson Lott 31 10 34 15 90.00
12  13 Greg Estes 41 0 0 0 41.00


B

1   AGGREGATE: B - FLINTLOCK 200.20

2 COMP # NAME B5 B6 B7 B8 TOTAL
3 14 Larry Hand 47 37 44 41 169.00
4  17 Clint Richmond 44 40 48 36 168.00
5  16 Haskel A. Richmond 41 36 44.01 40 161.01
6  6 Warren Howard 43 35 45 34 157.00
7  21 Jim Browning 41 28 48.01 33 150.01
8  23 John Ellott 40 31.01 37 29 137.01
9  11 Herb Nicholson 37 26 37 22 122.00
10  24 Michael Markey 34 6 34 28 102.00
11  20 Erik Rolle 36 21 27 6 90.00
12  8 Leon Scott 21 26 38 0 85.00
13  13 Greg Estes 34.01 0 40.01 0 74.02
14  27 Len Henry 34.01 8 25 0 67.01
15  25 Stephen Lundgren 41 7 0 0 48.00
16  26 Tim Boone 10 7 15 0 32.00


C

1   AGGREGATE: C - BENCH REST 200.20

2 COMP # NAME C9 C10 C11 C12 TOTAL
3 5 Preston Phillips 43 43 41 44.01 171.01
4  1 Don Stone 39 41 39 38 157.00
5  15 Pat Hart 42 33 43 32 150.00
6  11 Herb Nicholson 27 37 18 39.01 121.01
7  4 Michael Willard 29 30 34 27 120.00


D

1   AGGREGATE: D - MUSKET 300.30

2 COMP # NAME D13 D14 D15 TOTAL
3 14 Larry Hand 89 82.05 88 259.05
4  6 Warren Howard 86 72 90.02 248.02
5  17 Clint Richmond 81 71 86.01 238.01
6  16 Haskel A. Richmond 84 57.01 83.01 224.02
7  5 Preston Phillips 64 69 63 196.00
8  7 Billy Townsend 78 37 68.01 183.01
9  1 Don Stone 80 24 46 150.00
10  2 John Mouzon 0 0 72 72.00
11


E

1    AGGREGATE: E - ONE GUN 200.20

2 COMP # NAME E16 E17 E18 E19 TOTAL
3 17 Clint Richmond 48.03 41.001 42 34 165.03
4  7 Billy Townsend 41 36 35 41.01 153.01
5  1 Don Stone 44 44.001 23 41 152.00
6  5 Preston Phillips 37 44 22 45 148.00
7  4 Michael Willard 28 29 19 34 110.00
8  12 Judson Lott 23 27 21 17 88.00


H

1   AGGREGATE: H - JUNIOR 4H 200.20

2 COMP # NAME H28 H29 H30 H31 TOTAL
3 19 Bryce Kubicek 45 44 38 36 163.00
4  18 Adam Rains 35 34 20 39 128.00
5


K

1   AGGREGATE: K - PISTOL 300.30

2 COMP # NAME K36 K37 K38 TOTAL
3 13 Greg Estes 91.02 93.01 89 273.03
4  17 Clint Richmond 95.04 96.03 78 269.07
5  7 Billy Townsend 87 87 85 259.00
6  2 John Mouzon 93.02 87.01 76.01 256.04
7  8 Leon Scott 82 76.01 71 229.01
8  28 Alan Sykes 96.02 67 61 224.02
9  3 Buck Buchanan 82 80.01 60.01 222.02
10  15 Pat Hart 88.01 69 62 219.01
11  1 Don Stone 78 74.01 64 216.01
12  23 John Ellott 72.01 75 32 179.01
13  12 Judson Lott 29 65 36 130.00
14


M

1    AGGREGATE: M - SUB JUNIORS 100.10

2 COMP # NAME M44 M45 TOTAL
3 19 Bryce Kubicek 47.01 50.03 97.04
4  22 Hayden Bell 46.02 39 85.02
5


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 1, 2012)

A  B  C  D  E  F  G  H  
1    AGGREGATE P: UNLIMITED LONGHUNTER  200.20   
2 COMP # NAME P54 P55 P56 P57 TOTAL   
3 17 Clint Richmond 49.01 41 27.01 35 152.02   
4  14 Larry Hand 39 44 44.01 22 149.01   
5  10 Gordan Focht 44 29 41.01 25 139.01   
6  6 Warren Howard 45 32 22 36 135.00   
7  16 Haskel A. Richmond 32.01 26 34 26 118.01   
8  11 Herb Nicholson 34 37 24 15 110.00   
9  12 Judson Lott 23 5 22 31 81.00   
10  5 Preston Phillips 26 17 0 0 43.00   
11  4 Michael Willard 5 12 16 0 33.00   


A  B  C  D  E  F  G  H  
1    AGGREGATE: N - HUNTERS 200.20   
2 COMP # NAME N46 N47 N48 N49 TOTAL   
3 6 Warren Howard 43 43 37 20.001 143.00   
4  14 Larry Hand 48 35 36 19 138.00   
5  7 Billy Townsend 37 24 39.01 31.01 131.02   
6  21 Jim Browning 27 31 31 26.01 115.01   
7  16 Haskel A. Richmond 42 24 30.01 11 107.01   
8  1 Don Stone 39 25 17 19 100.00   
9  11 Herb Nicholson 34 20 23 6 83.00   
10  4 Michael Willard 36 20 19 7 82.00   
11  12 Judson Lott 20 15 13 20 68.00   
12  18 Adam Rains 13 7 0 0 20.00


----------



## mmarkey (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Redleaf

I'm happy. For my first time at one of these shoots. I was able to place 8 of 14 in Agg B. Maybe next time I'll do better.


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 2, 2012)

Michael,  I saw you but never did get around to speaking since we were both busy shooting.  Your guns are top notch and everyone was talking about them.  I hope you enjoyed it enough to come to some other shoots.  This game is full of the friendliest and most layed back shooters anywhere.  Your first time score is good too!  You'll see those scores come up fast in the first five or six matches you shoot in.  That 50yard six bull is a booger for everyone though.


----------



## Flintrock (Jul 8, 2012)

I have not been to a territorial in a few years. I do not know what it is but reaching the higher scores always seemed more difficult at a territorial  . I never thought it was pressure but more like trying to shoot so much in a little time.


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 9, 2012)

You're right about that Flintrock,  you dont have time to choose the best times when the light is good or wait out windy conditions if you want to shoot more than one agg.  If you'll watch the top shooters at the nationals,  most of them stay the week and spend more time sitting around waiting on conditions than they do shooting.  I guess thats part of why they post those record scores.  At a two or three day shoot you just cant do that though and the scores are lower across the board.


----------

